# Several bowel movements only in the morning



## 22991

Has anyone had any success moving past having several bowel movements in the morning. For years now, I have 3 to 5 BMs, about an hour apart. I have tried everything (with doctors) help and nothing seems to help get a complete evacuation inthe morning. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Guest

Can't say anything helpful monk - other than you and me kiddo. As soon as I get up (around 6.00am in the week), the old colon wakes up too and boy, does it wake up. Horrible, horrible cramping and spasms and yes, about 4/5 movements, sometimes rather narrow and shoot out like from a cannon at the moment (I think because I'm quite anxious and waiting for test results) and then things totally calm down for the rest of the day, very rarely any more BM's.God knows why but, if its any comfort, you ain't alone!!sue


----------



## 13540

right there with ya both!!!!As soon as my eye balls wake up iam on the pot but i only most the time pass on movment all day but if i eat in the morning it makes me go again five mins after eating..


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Count me in too.I am to where I HATE mornings. If I don't have to go, then all I have to do it head for the door and here it comes. Sorry can't help ya.Kat


----------



## 21973

hi jssi have 3-4 bm in the morning, all in the same hour....it sucks, but owell. i know that it really hits me when im on the freeway, and i have to speed to get to work.


----------



## overitnow

I used to be that way until I stumbled on the flavonoid supplement I take. That has stopped it for years. Over the past couple of weeks I have stopped taking it and, yup, the beast is back, 4-5 times between 6 and noon, with maybe a bonus in the afternoon.Have you looked into Caltrate? Linda has helped a ton of people with that. There have also in the past been a number of people who have had success with Questran (an anti-cholesterol that also has a constipating action) and IBSsocol. If you have any heart disease or circulatory problems in your family history, you might like to try the flavonoids. They were developed for cardio purposes. I can only assume there is a relationship there, given the effectiveness I enjoy.Hope any of this helps. There are alternatives to suffering.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## NancyCat

Same thing happens to me on "good" days







I'm just glad that for the most part once I'm "done" I usually really am for the remainder of the day.


----------



## 22991

Thank you everyone for your responses. Over it now, what is the name of the flavorid supplement. I started taking Caltrate a few days ago for the first time and it does have an effect but it is too early to know ot it is helping for sure yet.


----------



## 23673

Mornings are the worst for me. I always go at least 2-3 times before I leave. I take public transportation to work, so mornings are super stressful. I not only worry about getting to the train on time, but also worry about having to go while I'm on the thing for 45 minutes. It's not much fun.I noticed one thing that helps is not eating anything after 6 pm (I wake up at 5 am). That's hard though, given I don't get home from work until 6:30.


----------



## 14230

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and cant believe how many people are just like me! I'm 24 years old and have IBS-D for almost 5 years since the removal of my gall bladder. I am on questran and it helps, but my mornings are still the worse (2-4 times within 1 or 2 hours) the first meal of the day I always dread for this reason! I am looking at increasing my questran from 1 to 2 packets a day, since I only take it in the morning now, when its already too late! I also am on narcotic pain medicine for chronic abdominal wall pain (nerve entrapement/neuropathic pain) so I dont really want to try a new medicine like an antispasmotic. Any ideas? Thanks! Jessica


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome monk,justin & jessica


----------



## Prudy

Hello... How about taking the questran at night... or... split the packet and take 1/2 in the am and the other in the pm...?????


----------



## 14230

Thank you so much Prudy, thats a great idea. i could try either of those without having to up my dosage then. I hope youre having a good day, take care


----------



## 14087

i have the same problem







i try 1 pill calcium before bedtime and some days it's working ..try calcium


----------



## phillipm2

Mornings are always a curse for ibsers. I always go in the morning about twice and somtimes later in the day, some more. I remember back in the day, in the morning all i had to do was go numero uno. I didnt even have a Bowl movement until the end of the day or somtimes the next day and there was No gurgling noises w/pain, excessive gas, and no liquid stools. Guess those were the good old days with a cast iron stomach.


----------



## 14279

I have the same problem in the mornings. Its worst on days that I have school. I usually don't have to go untill I get on the bus and then it starts kicking in. I usually have few problems in the afternoon or evening.I havent really found anything that helps though.


----------



## 20371

I guess most of us have a morning problem. I consider myself as having C if I make it downstairs before having to go. Guess it is better than having to go all night.


----------



## 23673

Another thing I've noticed is that mornings are best when I get a lot of sleep. If I have the chance to sleep in, I almost never have to go first thing in the morning. When I get up and have to get ready for work, it's always the worst. I suspect this has something to do with your body's reacting to lack of sleep the same as any other type of stress in your life.


----------



## 20235

I, too have the same issue with having 2-4 BM's in the morning. I have trouble getting to work on time because I spend most of my morning in the bathroom.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It doesn't have to be a reaction to lack of sleep.In a normal person, if you stick a probe in the colon and measure when the colon is active, the peak of activity is in the morning around wake up time.In normal people, with normal colons and normal sleep. That is when the colon normally has a peak of activity.I think this normal increase is part of the issue some IBSers have with morning. The colon responds to the normal 'get up get moving get stuff moving NOW!!!!' signal a bit too enthusiastically. Now morning stress can also contribute, but you have an increase in activity no matter what.Much like some people over-respond to the stomach's 'I just ate get stuff moving now!' signal which also increases activity but not as much as morning.Morning is ~3X the overnight colon is 'resting' activity level. After meals it is an ~2X over resting increase in activity.K.


----------



## DireWeeYah

You may want to try "Align" www.aligngi.com. Search here for "align" or "bifantis." Has made a big difference for me.


----------



## Aberlaine

I only WISH I had problems in the morning. I've only been dealing with this problem for two weeks now, and my worst time is in the middle of the night.The urge comes on suddenly, without warning, and there are times when I haven't made it to the bathroom. I now keep my sheet covered with a towel and a bucket right next to my bed in case there's no chance I'm going to get to the bathroom.This kind of life sucks! I don't know how you work. I'm stuck indoors 24/7 unless I want to be brave and go out for an hour just after I've eaten.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Have you had a colonoscopy with biopsies?Middle of the night being the worst time might indicate something other than IBS going on. Microscopic colitis could be something to make sure you are evaluated for. see http://health.yahoo.com/ency/healthwise/nord630K.


----------



## DireWeeYah

I second Kathleen's opinion, Aberlaine. It sounds a little bit more acute. Did you self-diagnose as having IBS?


----------



## Aberlaine

I saw my doctor last Friday. She thought I might have a viral/bacterial intestinal infection. Asked for a diarrhea sample (water part). I didn't have that. Finally sent sample of loose bowels and am waiting for results. In the meantime, I'm following an IBS-D diet, which has helped a little. I slept all night last night for the first time in weeks!I had a colonoscopy a year ago - nothing found.Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 17176

hello to all the new members, and welcome


----------



## 23170

Hi all, Yes the morning is the worst time of day for diahorea, I constantly change diets and try to eat healthy but to no avail, I usually get the warning signs of grumbling stomach then I know I need to go fortunately some days when I have been quite a few times there is nothing left to come out, but of course sometimes you can get caught out. On the bad days like today and yesterday I do not leave the house as it can happen anytime of the day but it is the mornings that are worse.


----------



## Peter Hill

Join the gang. Not only 3-6 times in the AM, I would say I go about 15 times per day. Had it my entire life and I think my family has too. Just active inner plumbing.


----------



## lookingforcure

I have the exact same problem as all of yall, although its been helped by taking colestipol the night before (seems to help quite a bit with both consitancy and urgency), and taking imodium right when I wake up. That allows me to have a relatively unrushed morning most of the time.

I'm curious though, WHY exactly do people tend to have more problems in the morning? As Kathleen said above, this is simply when the gut is most active, but....why? Is there more serotonin and other junk in the gut in the morning? I feel like if we knew why, we could take better steps toward finding the right treatment to improve it!


----------



## katie123

I suffer with this as well.

If its a day when i have school, I have to allow about 3 hours to get ready because I have to spend most of the time going back and forth between the toilet and my room - very exhausting. I've found that it gets even worse after I have breakfast as well.. It seems like it's just an IBS thing, another lovely thing to get used to I guess...


----------



## Peter in Canada

Yes, Same issue for me. I'm 60 and have had multiple bowel movements in the morning for a long time. A girlfriend, who suffers from constipation (once about every 2 or 3 days), said about 15 years ago, that she envied me. Well, in my case, it is very consistent, but there are some small variations, such as if after getting up, and I head out to go somewhere, I'm not bothered by another urgent need. If I stay home, 3 to 6 movements anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour apart. If I have some small extra stress, then it triggers trips to the toilet. All movements are very normal, i.e. no diarrhea, no constipation, no pain. However, getting to the toilet has urgency, and I have to hold it in! Again, when at home more frequent BM are common, but not if I'm on the road or in a meeting. It is a though my bowels are more active when I'm at home and more easily can get to a toilet. All this has been reasonably consistent for years. I guess I have adapted to it. Either I can work from home or go to work later in the day, or live close to where I work. It is a nuisance and sometimes a bit of a panic. Thanks for starting this topic and for everyone for sharing. Maybe, I'll try the calcium carbonate.


----------

